# jetting question



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

ok so i just bought a carb kit, jet kit and hmf slipon exhaust for my foreman, but the exhaust ended up on backorder , so i ended up having to order it from a dealer, anyways i have a ride coming up this weekend that i cant miss and not gona get the exhaust till wed, however i need to get my jetted correctly before this weekend also, so my question is will my foreman still run correctly if i put the kit in first with the factory exhaust then install the hmf after ?:thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well...no....it can't. It won't be off that much so go a head and jet it for the HMF now. It'll just be a little rich with the stock pipe.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Well...no....it can't. It won't be off that much so go a head and jet it for the HMF now. It'll just be a little rich with the stock pipe.


i preciate it man :biggthumpup:


----------

